# Contender Trolling Motor Question



## bfounta (Aug 9, 2012)

Okay, first of all, I know a lot of people will frown upon putting a trolling motor on a Contender. I am not looking for rude comments. I am seeking logical advice. I bought a 21' Contender Open and it has a Mercury 250 Pro XS. I wanted to change the engine at first. I know this engine is not made to stay on a fishing spot at idle RPM's. The last thing I want to have to do is change plugs while out fishing. With that said, I absolutely love the engine and how it performs. Fully loaded with fuel, 80 lbs. of ice, tackle, 2 coolers, other gear, and 3 people, it will run 50mph. As good as it runs/rides, I do not want to change to a 4-stroke now. The engine is actually very fuel efficient. Here is the dilemma. I do like bottom fishing. I do not want to be fooling with an anchor. I am looking into the Minn Kota Riptide Ulterra 112lbs. thrust with the 72" shaft. I would like to rig it with a quick release set-up. Has anyone done this? Do any of you have this particular trolling motor? If so, how do you like it? Thoughts?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

What you will probably end up doing is get up in the shallows where you can touch bottom wading and measure from water to top of deck.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I have that trolling motor on my boat. Love it. 72 " shaft is long as they make l think and I've had it come out of the water while fishing but it was snotty 3'+ waves. Sure is nice not haveing to climb out on the bow to pull it up to stow when it's like that though. They are heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bfounta (Aug 9, 2012)

What lbs. motor did you go with? Boat? Size? What battery set-up did you install? Also, where can you find this thing in-stock? I have looked everywhere. Did you rig a quick release or just hard mount it?


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ulterra 112 thrust, 36v, 72" shaft, quick disconnect on a 24' blazer bay. I ordered mine through blazer bay when I ordered my boat. After chartering for years and haveing to hold up on bottom spots with everything from diesel boats with single motor-screw to twin screws , to twin outboards, this is the greatest thing since white bread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got the size down (80lb/60"). Love it. Ended up having to "re-enforce" the top of the deck and under the deck with aluminum plate. Since the motor goes "full bore" in whatever direction it needs to correct for GPS/drift (supposedly an upgrade in newer models to limit the speed) and it swings around to push the boat backwards: it flexed my deck a bit more than I wanted. Granted my install was on my 23ft skiff: however, if you do you wown install, you should take in consideration the forward and reverse torque and use appropriate plates to spread out the torque.
Mine is hard mounted (not quick release). Used the largest group batteries I could fit (24 volt setup). And don't forget a decent fuse between batteries and motor.
Lots of setup info on these in the wild..


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

check out trolling motors.net. Clayton is the owner, and he will be able to answer all your questions, regarding what motor and shaft length you need for your boat. he sells all the necessary parts you will need for the install- circuit breaker, quick release mount, etc. he has installation guides on his website which will tell you things like what size wiring for your motor, depending on which motor and how long a wiring run you will be making. he's a nice guy and knows his business. oh, and you will save money! hope i have helped.


----------

